# How has the economy effected your business?



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

How has the economy effected your business?


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Not at all i drive this to work








View attachment 11454


----------



## Big Frog (Dec 6, 2006)

My businesses are thriving... If you offer several good USP's, good quality, good value and exceptional customer service & support... you'll never fear poor economic conditions.
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We started in a bad economy so our business doesn't know anything else. We actively go out and seek work, so we've been growing from the start. If we had started in better economic times and had a thriving business I'm sure business would have dropped a bit, but it hasn't affected us.


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you finding buyers are slower to decide when buying?
Are they spending less per item?


----------



## GenApparel (Jul 20, 2009)

A handful of the stores we distribute to have shut down, so that's been a little disappointing to say the least. We contract out most of our product lines, and it seems printers have become more competitive in their bids for work. I spoke with a couple of business owners who told me they've had to be very negotiable with their pricing because they would rather sell that extra capacity @ lowered costs than let employees go.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Its times like this that real opotunitys arise we lowered our prices and put a little stimulis package togather plus we started new products, even custom everything. were not making what we were but lt is what it is


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Past couple of years during this time of year (fall & winter has been pretty busy), but it has come to a halt this year right before Halloween which is when it got cold.

However, we have been up in sales each month this entire year compared to last year. So, I can't tell if the economy is effecting this winter, or if it's just cause it's winter.

I have noticed that customers are being a bit more picky in what they are spending money on and also notice shops are underbidding quite a bit.


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ Rexx - That's a fancy ride


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ Big Frog - What are USP's?


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ Pwear - Sounds like you are on the right track


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ GenApparel - NYC that must be some high rent


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ theboss - What do you mean by custom everything?


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ TshirtGuru - What's your plan if the sales aren't there?


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

We are very busy with small high profit jobs.


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ oxfordsignworks - What has changed with your customer's buying habits?


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

not so much change but rather more visability is what they want without spending big $$


----------



## texpresses (Nov 9, 2009)

@ oxfordsignworks - what happened to the larger orders?


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

the usa economy took em.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

What I mean by costum everything lets say you have a picture of your children we take it and print it on canvas and frame it all in house. We also offer people the choice lets say they bring in a shirt and want something on we do it dont make much but at the end of the day it adds up. Plus I made about 4 doz aprons and went out to local restrunts and and sold them all at $17 a pop I did OK im pretty much old school dont like to do business on the computer so I hit the streets were the avarage person is just walking or working I offer different products and talk to them and now we are real busy just printing lettering or wraps plus we started a birthday package with banners and lawn signs cups just thinking out side the box it works for me some good days some not so good but still paying the bills and it keeps me doing somthing I have bad health problems (cancer) so this is my theropy.


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

You are the perfect example of how to go get the business that is out there. It's not going to come to you. Your idea with the aprons is awesome, and I will be using that. Here is one of my campaigns. You make a couple shirts with nice firefighter transfers. print out a flyer from art4myshirt.com of all the firefighter designs they have and start visiting fire stations with your shirts and flyers.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had to lower my prices to try and make up for lost sales. When i get brave and raise prices again I see the sales drop off. I am definitely making less per shirt but I am selling more at a lower cost now.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey oxford now your thinking old school as the fire fighters I did that already and ill tell you get ready for pleanty of work go to all the different stations mostly the volenters they love them im I also wraped a couple of sell phones Hay 15 min 20 bucks a peice the young kids and companies love it go old school and a lot of fast little projects make more money and less problems plus its all cash good luck these days we have to do what ever it takes to surivive I was retired but it mostly all gone so we have to start thinking really out side the box .


----------



## AnimalTamer (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my first post and I'd like to thank Rexx for his encouraging ride pic. Showed it to my husband who has had trouble being supportive of my new entrepeneurial venture. I have book marked this page and will come back to it when I get discouraged. And thanks to everyone else from whom I have learned so much as I've been peeking in here for several years, nurturing my dream. Just received 25 products and am buffing up the website to launch! With gratitude.


----------



## oxfordsignworks (Nov 9, 2009)

Go Get Em! You have the additude to reach success. I wish you the best. Let us know when your website is LIVE so we can all see.

Dan


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

In my niche people's disposable income has gone down. I have reduced my overhead and streamlined my operation. It was good that the economy slowed down in a way. It makes businesses run efficient and not be wasteful.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

the boss said:


> What I mean by costum everything lets say you have a picture of your children we take it and print it on canvas and frame it all in house. We also offer people the choice lets say they bring in a shirt and want something on we do it dont make much but at the end of the day it adds up. Plus I made about 4 doz aprons and went out to local restrunts and and sold them all at $17 a pop I did OK im pretty much old school dont like to do business on the computer so I hit the streets were the avarage person is just walking or working I offer different products and talk to them and now we are real busy just printing lettering or wraps plus we started a birthday package with banners and lawn signs cups just thinking out side the box it works for me some good days some not so good but still paying the bills and it keeps me doing somthing I have bad health problems (cancer) so this is my theropy.


Curious...what type of designs / saings do you put on an apron and just walk into a restuarant and sell on the spot? I like the idea but have no clue what would have mass appeal. Thanks


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

most business are experiencing a trim down in sales and profit so even you are not aware of the current economic crisis you are still affected by the current status of economy.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Im living in texas so i Made a few about barbaaq and some we little sayings like special a burger to kill 4 or we only serve american fries. those same resrruants are now calling and ordering cusum ones for all there employees its just away to get your foot in the door,now i started with outher things my little secret and I go out and give one of my products to a store with there logo or name and tell them if they just give them to there customers in times like this you have to go back to the basics.


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

A dollar in ninty five cents out. But I am still here.


----------



## frommarz (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd say the biggest effect I've seen is that clients are paying slower. They are still paying but what used to take 30 days might take 60+. My cash flow has taken a big hit.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

frommarz said:


> I'd say the biggest effect I've seen is that clients are paying slower. They are still paying but what used to take 30 days might take 60+. My cash flow has taken a big hit.


100% Upfront before production.


----------



## frommarz (Aug 8, 2007)

I do that with new clients, but some of them have been clients and had net terms for up to 7 years... I can't just take that away. I'd certainly like to.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

the boss said:


> Im living in texas so i Made a few about barbaaq and some we little sayings like special a burger to kill 4 or we only serve american fries. those same resrruants are now calling and ordering cusum ones for all there employees its just away to get your foot in the door,now i started with outher things my little secret and I go out and give one of my products to a store with there logo or name and tell them if they just give them to there customers in times like this you have to go back to the basics.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm constantly having ideas popping up in my head but don't have enough money right now to pursue them. I need to get out and knock on some doors with samples.

Texas BBQ! I've heard great things. The next time I'm in Texas I am headed to Luling and go to Luling BBQ. I have friends in Luling and a brother-in-law in Beaumont that say it's great


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey bud there is alot to be said about old school I find that when I hit the streets and just cold call I can sell so much more when you look into someones eyes you have to learn to read them I went out to day and after about 5 hours I sold 12 tees and one package deal that included 1 set of channel letters window vinyl 2 truck wraps and 200 cup costers the total cost a little over 14,000 not bad for one day so just hit the streets we do it all so maybe your limited with money just make one sample with your logo and push it just remember always sign a contract and get a deposit and make sure that in the contract you get paid in CASH OR A BANK CHECK i been around the block a few times and seen it all never limit what you could do if you cant make large signs let me know and ill sell it to you wholesale you can make a ton of money for just handling paper. Good luck and rember forget email and text face to face is the best way show your costmer that you care show up when ever your doing work for them make them feel like there really importaint too you.


----------



## collegecraze (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you ever given thought to putting your creative talent to use on clothing? Specifically t-shirts, hoodies, tote bags, tank tops, etc. This is exactly what I did. And used ebay to sell the items. The cool thing is you get paid before you ever lift a finger. If you are interested check out Ebay Clothing T-shirt Business For Sale Online Home Based.

Please email me with any questions. =)


----------

